# Incoming Md-703



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

I managed to snare this brute of a Casio MD-703 off the dreaded bay this week and it turned up today 

It looked sort of OK in the obligatory single 'soft focus' auction picture so imagine my delight when I opened the packaging to reveal this basically unmarked example. The only real issues are a small scratch to the crystal and the original strap was pretty grotty so I swiftly removed that in favour of the olive zulu you see here.

I know these are probably an aquired taste but it's actually a very nicely made piece and you don't see them all that often but the best bit was the price - just Â£21.30 B)


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Quite a chunk of metal of the price.

Is it as study as your photos suggest?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

bloody hell, cant believe you got that piece for under Â£100, let alone Â£22!

These are wonderful watches, my fav piece in my collection - If you ever come to sell, I'll have it, ive been dying to get a second one!


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

that looks a fantastic watch - need to add it to my wish list :yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great catch!

I had one for a while, superb watch.... I sold it for a lot more than Â£21!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't normally like diver style watches, but this one I do. The dial and hand set look just right, as does the recessed bezel.

I'd like to see one on a metal bracelet, of a suitable style.

Does anyone know the lug spacing on this watch? If it's 20mm, it would be ideal. :beer:

Nice looking watch, full stop.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its 22mm Stan, the watch is a whopper, cant remember exactly but 48mm wouldnt surprise me.....


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments chaps, I'll do my best to answer some of the questions....



mattbeef said:


> Quite a chunk of metal of the price.
> 
> Is it as study as your photos suggest?


It is indeed a sturdy piece - As with all things the quality is in the detail. The fit and finish are excellent and the way the teeth of the recessed bezel line up precisely within the shroud adds to the quality feel. Also the understated colours - mostly graphite for the case and brushed stainless for the case give it a real 'tool watch' appearance. As Jason said it's a large watch 48mm across including the crown.



sparrow441 said:


> bloody hell, cant believe you got that piece for under Â£100, let alone Â£22!
> 
> These are wonderful watches, my fav piece in my collection - If you ever come to sell, I'll have it, ive been dying to get a second one!


If you're on the lookout for a second one there is another currently listed on the bay - item 250498177514 



Stan said:


> I don't normally like diver style watches, but this one I do. The dial and hand set look just right, as does the recessed bezel.
> 
> I'd like to see one on a metal bracelet, of a suitable style.
> 
> ...


I think it would look pretty good on a bracelet - I have a bead blasted Yobokies super oyster which I may try soon - Any others suggestions on bracelet styles that may suit?


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

i like it, real tough looking, does the bezel turn,

paul


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> i like it, real tough looking, does the bezel turn,
> 
> paul


Yes Paul, the toothed bezel rotates with a satisfying clicking beneath the screwed down shroud which obviously stays fixed.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > i like it, real tough looking, does the bezel turn,
> ...


cheers mark, lol another on my never ending list aaarrrrhhhh 

paul


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to get a titanium bracelet for mine, to match the outer case - think that would look awesome! Jason has mentioned getting a beaded though, so please post a pic so i can decide if its worth getting one done!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a monster, love these. Far, far too big for me.

Bloody bargain too!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

zed4130 said:


> i like it, real tough looking, does the bezel turn,
> 
> paul


The bezel click is the best sounding and most positive 'snick' Ihave heard on a bezel...

In my imagination it is the same noise as pulling the slider back on a Glock 9 :bag:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

ohh can anyone advise quickly, seeing as we're all MD owners!

Would a standard rubber Seiko Monster Strap fit onto the MD 703 case? I've got a cheap rubber one on at the moment and the seiko one is spare!

Thanks! Ben


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone on here won the MD 703 on e-bay? It went too high for me!


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

I was watching it, but the seller couldn't supply anything like a decent photo to get an idea of actualy condition, so i gave it a miss.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

i had a look too, last time i saw it was about 50quid, but i imagine it went for more! Too risky for me with no decent photo - will look for a white one now!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice watch at a great price!!!

Sometimes those 'crappy' eBay pics can de-glamourise a watch and work in your favour.

When I got my Seamaster f300Hz from the States, the pics were ok but didn't show it to be in any certain condition.

When it arrived it was mint.. immaculate. I knew it wasn't running, but I got it for about Â£60. It looks as good as any Bienned watch.

Nice pick up!! Enjoy it and wear it in good health!!


----------



## watchport (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a MD-703 watch that my wife got me in about 1988 from price club in San Diego Calif.

it is my most loved watch I had a problem with time keeping I look for about 9 mo. many places try to fix

it but luck, then my luck change I found Jolly's at 4321 Lassiter Raleigh,Nc. 27609 919-832-5571 andthey

got it fixed. Life is Good! I did not think I would this watch for even 1000s.

thank you

rod


----------



## chrisCAL (Sep 20, 2009)

I really like it!

Amazing price too - I will be trawling the bay for one of these too now...

Chris


----------



## sg1 (Aug 27, 2009)

really like these watches,missed them on the bay.


----------



## sg1 (Aug 27, 2009)

anyone willing to sell one?


----------



## red2ndhand (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi!

I am the winner of the MD-703 on UK Ebay last week. I had to get a fellow Seiko forum member to bid for me as the seller will not sell or ship it out of UK. The watch is in excellent condition. Almost like new. It had a Citizen strap on it. I have been looking for this watch for a long time ever since someone posted this picture.










Watch is on the way to Sunny California. I can't wait for it to get here.

Cheers.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine










Its crystal is perfect, just a bit dusty on this macro shot!!


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Well if we're playing 'me too'. This is mine, bagged 'NOS' off ebay for about Â£20 if I remember correctly. One of my favourites, so not for sale.


----------



## Stibble (Aug 24, 2007)

I suspect that my Casio prejudice is over...what a beaut !


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

Forget "tool" watches, that baby's more of a weapon than a tool!


----------

